# Remington



## diabetk (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, so I really like the Remington 700 tws rifles..i want to get it in .308 caliber (would i be able to use this for deer hunting?) i am new to deer hunting...also can i buy a base model remington model 700, and upgrade parts on the rifle to modify it into a tws? such as barrel, scope, trigger upgrades and such?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If I'm reading this right you want a Rem 700 tws (tws - tactical weapons system) it's basically the complete package, rifle, scope, bipod, sling and case. If you want to swap out so much stuff, I'd suggest just getting the 700 Police 26", or 700 Police LTR 20" (same rifles in the tws) and swap out what you want. Or for an even cheaper price go with a 700 sps, and swap out the stock and what ever else you want. The action and barrel on the sps and police are identical. The stock on the police are a little nicer though. 
the 700P's are running in the 900-1000 range the last i looked and the sps are running in the 550-750 range depending on where you go.

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-sps.aspx

The 308win does a great job on deer.

The remington 700 platform is very upgradeable. the skies the limit on them.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Unless you actually shoot people for a living, TACTICOOL= EXPENSIVE!!! Trust me! It is a marketing gimmick they are using very effectivly. Every guy wants to be or claims he is a "sniper" so every thing has to be Tacticool!

A 700 in more of a "hunting" style rifle would most likely serve you much better. Deano is one of the few people I know who actually likes hauling around a 12+lb rifle all day.

OR better yet, buy a Savage, less expense(buy a better scope) and shoots as well or better without changing a thing on the rifle!!!

This is the latest newest of my, non-tactical in any way, "Modern Sporting Rifles" DPMS LR-260.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nothing wrong with a savage, except the people shooting them. :wink: oke: If you're on a budget build take a look at savage they do have a lot to offer.

I'll agree the Tactical does mean more money. I'd say if you were to go with a Rem700, and do plan on changing it, get the sps. Barebackjack picked up one here not to long ago in 308 and it shot outstanding. You just have to watch what you get, look the rifle over pretty good.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

xdeano said:


> nothing wrong with a savage, except the people shooting them. :wink: oke: If you're on a budget build take a look at savage they do have a lot to offer.
> 
> xdeano


And WHAT, exactly, is wrong with people who shoot Savages? oke:

I mean,other than the fact that they often outshoot the guys with Remingtons. :laugh: :laugh: :rollin:

As to the OP's question. I agree with xdeano, get the 700 Police with your choice of barrel length and then buy the extra goodies that you want. I really don't like the packaged systems as they often have several items I don't want and are missing somethings I do.

Better yet, get a Savage 10FP and be happy.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> nothing wrong with a savage, except the people shooting them. :wink: oke: If you're on a budget build take a look at savage they do have a lot to offer.
> 
> I'll agree the Tactical does mean more money. I'd say if you were to go with a Rem700, and do plan on changing it, get the sps. Barebackjack picked up one here not to long ago in 308 and it shot outstanding. You just have to watch what you get, look the rifle over pretty good.
> 
> xdeano


Ive had a few SPS's now in several calibers. Each one has been an outstanding shooter out of the box. Once you get over that cheap stock (which doesnt seem to hurt the accuracy) they are great rifles for the cost. Pay close attention to the crown, ive seen more than one off the rack NEW rifle that had potential accuracy ruining tool marks on the muzzle crown (are you reading this Remington???). Stay away from those and youll be fine.

Ten years ago nobody knew what tactical meant. Now, you have a bunch of airsoft wannabe sniper paintball kiddies that grew up with black rifles and blackhawk down DVDs that think because it says "tactical" its better and that they NEED tactical stuff.

Seriously, what does tactical mean? Id say my bow is "tactical" for what I use it for. My treestand is "tactical" too, for what its used for.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The ones who need their stuff to look like it was issued to the armed forces kind of make me laugh. You know most are not shooting their rifle past 200yds ever.

I did build up a 300WM and it had the same stock as a M40a3. Everything else on that rifle is all steel except the bottom metal. That is aluminum and has a detach mag. When I was building up my rifle I was looking for parts that would not fail when hunting got rough and provide me with a rifle stable enough to make hits well past 1,000yds. Every search come back to tactical gear (or what a sniper would use) when you need hardness. Sure there is so much aluminum stuff out there and that is fine for the average user or the guy who will be on the bench.

The tws you can use that for deer hunting as it comes. Depending on what you want to spend you may want to buy a cheaper 700 and then upgrade what you find you do not like. You may find that a standard 700 will do everything you want it to do at far less cost.

With the rising cost of gasoline, Chuck Norris is beginning to worry about his drinking habit.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> And WHAT, exactly, is wrong with people who shoot Savages?
> 
> I mean,other than the fact that they often outshoot the guys with Remingtons.


The only thing that's wrong with Savages is the loose nuts behind the scope.  oke: 
Good thing I don't shoot my Remington much anymore.

Remington 700P's are $820 on Gunbroker.
Savage 10FP are around 600.

Then you can buy the scope and accessories as you find money. The Stock on the 700P is very decent. The trigger can be tuned down to what you want, or until you decide you want a better trigger.

Here is the only problem That I have with the Savages. One is the plastic follower, just feels cheap. The other thing is the accutrigger, the little trigger inside the trigger acts to me like i'm having to pull creap out of the trigger before I get to the trigger. It is suppose to make a person squeeze the trigger rather than pulling it. The stock feels cheap. Besides that they're good rifles and they shoot great out of the box. Huntin1 might have something there. oke:

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

HA! I've been called worse than a loose nut. 

I agree with the older Savage stock, in fact when I ordered mine I ordered a B&C Duramaxx at the same time. Swapped it out without ever shooting the factory stock. I understand that the new accustock is leaps and bounds above the old one.

I wasn't sure about the accutrigger, but it didn't take long to get used to it, I really like it now.

Yeah, the follower is kinda cheap, but then when I was still shooting on the team I put several thousand rounds through the departments rifle and had no issues with the follower. The guy that took my place is still sending em downrange and has had no problems either.

The best advice is the same I give new officers who want to know what handgun to get. Get the one that feels best to you. It shouldn't feel awkward, if you pick up a gun and it just feels right to you, it likely is.

huntin1


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have seen several new Remingtons on the store shelf, Stainless and Blued, that are very rusty. I know someone that bought one, and it was rusty by the time he got home. It's a shame, that is a really good action


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Another Rifle to consider is the Remington Model 700 SPS Tactical. It comes with a 20" Heavy Barrel, in either .223 Remington (1 in 9" Twist) or .308 Winchester (1 in 12" Twist). The only thing that turned me off of buying a Remington Model 700 SPS Tactical was the Hogue Overmolded Stock. I just do not like the sticky feel of that stock.

For me I went a different route. I bought a standard Remington Model 700 SPS (24" Sporter Weight Barrel) in .308 Winchester and had my barrel shortened and recrowned to 20". I have free floated the Factory SPS Synthetic Stock. I did have quite a go round with this .308 with Copper Fouling but not that I have 300 rounds through it things are getting better and easier to clean. Both 165gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips and Partitions will print 1" of less groups when I do my part. Even better is that the same powder charge ended up being the charge weight of choice for both bullets.

Larry


----------

